# Größer als



## PollerJava (12. Dez 2007)

```
SELECT COUNT(*) FROM GLO WHERE zeitstempel > zeitstempel1;
```

Weiß jemand, wie man das obere Statement mit einem richtigen SQL- Statement macht,

Vielen Dank,

lg


----------



## tfa (12. Dez 2007)

Sind zeitstempel und zeitstempel1 Spalten in der GLO-Tabelle? Falls ja, sollte das so gehen. Welche DB ist denn das?


----------



## PollerJava (12. Dez 2007)

leider FireBird, zeitstempel ist eine Spale, :zeitstempel1 ist ein Platzhalter,


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (12. Dez 2007)

Schau doch mal, ob Dir die to_date-Funktion weiterhilft.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=firebird+to_date&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## PollerJava (13. Dez 2007)

vielen dank !!!!!

schöne Weihnachten,

lg


----------



## tuxedo (13. Dez 2007)

PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schöne Weihnachten,



hmm ...



> Ja is denn heut' scho Weihnachten?



;-)


----------

